# Current year Worldmark points, need to be banked?



## lily28 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am currently a Wyndham point owner and is in process of acquiring a resale 6,000 point Worldmark contract.  The current owner has 9000 points currently and the anniversary month is July. Do the current points automatically carry over to the new owner, with new batch of 6000 in July or I need to ask the seller to bank the current point?  What is the best way to save those 9000 points which the seller is giving me?  The transfer is currently in process.  Thanks in advance for all your help to this prospective new Worldmark owner.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 17, 2014)

WorldMark credits have a life of 2 years from the date of issue and can be used to make a reservation up to 13 months in advance.

Without knowing the particulars of the account you are acquiring, it seems like there are 3,000 credits which will expire at the end of July this year and 6,000 credits which will expire at the end of July next year.  If the transfer is complete before the end of July of this year all of those credits should transfer to you.  6,000 new credits will be added on the July 1 anniversary date.

If there is doubt about the transfer completion date, the current owner could make a 3,000 credit reservation for 13 months in advance.  Then that reservation would transfer and you could rebook using those credits after the transfer was complete.  If you do book by taking expired credits out of an existing reservation do it by phone to make sure those credits are used.

*Caveat:*  I have not gone through the transfer process but I am pretty sure that the above is how it works.  Accounts are frozen at some point in the transfer process so it may not be possible for the current owner to make a reservation if the transfer is already in progress. A call to the WorldMark transfer department would be a good idea to verify the expiration date of the existing credits and how expiring credits are handled.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 17, 2014)

What Fred said is accurate.  The 6000 points are safe but for the 3000 points, ask the seller to book anything for next year.  You may not get an exact 3000 number, so just book something that is more than 3000 points. After the transfer, you have to call Worldmark to change the reservation to something that you want.  Do not cancel that reservation online, as you will lose those points.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 17, 2014)

lily28 said:


> I am currently a Wyndham point owner and is in process of acquiring a resale 6,000 point Worldmark contract.  The current owner has 9000 points currently and the anniversary month is July. Do the current points automatically carry over to the new owner, with new batch of 6000 in July or I need to ask the seller to bank the current point?  What is the best way to save those 9000 points which the seller is giving me?  The transfer is currently in process.  Thanks in advance to your help to this prospective new Worldmark owner.



WorldMark allows owners to borrow one year of credits, so "The current owner has 9000 points currently ..." can mean two things.

3000 credits that expire 7/31/2015 plus
6000 credits "to borrow"
or
3000 credits that expire 7/31/2014 plus
6000 credits that expire 7/31/2015 plus
6000 credits "to borrow"

In either case, the points will transfer to you.

(Most sellers consider "to borrow" credits "currently available" because it makes the account look better, and they are available -- they just have not been paid for yet.)

If you know the seller, you can ask if the 9000 credits includes 6000 "to borrow" credits.  If it does, you have nothing to worry about.

If the account has 3000 credits that will expire 7/31/2014, then you can try the previous advice to get them into a reservation now to hold them until you gain control of the account.

If the worst happens, and the account has 3000 credits that expire 7/31/2014, and the transfer did not complete before they expired, call WorldMark Owner Care at 888-648-7363 option 4.  Explain that the credits expired before the account transferred (it is not your fault they expired).  The Owner Care reps do what they can for owners, and may grant you 3000 assigned credits from developer inventory with a future expiration date, or they may have other ideas to make it right.

Just out of curiosity since you are a Club Wyndham owner, did the new Club Pass factor into your decision to purchase a WorldMark account?


----------



## lily28 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the above advices. When I called Wyndham title dept today, I was told transfer will complete in 3-4 weeks once they received all necessary documents.  I initially thought points with July anniversary will expire June 30.  If those points don't expire till 7/30, I hope the transfer will complete by that time. 
I want Worldmark points because I am interested at some resorts at the west coast with occasional deposit to RCI.  It has nothing to do with the Club Pass. 
How many points does a 1 and 2 bedrooms at RCI cost?


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 17, 2014)

The credits required for an exchange depend on the season.  An exchange for a 1 bedroom in Red season requires 9,000 WorldMark credits, a 2 bedroom is 10,000 credits.  Flexchange (II at 59 days or less) or Instant Exchange (RCI at 45 days or less) is 4,000 credits for any size unit.  You can find a complete exchange credit requirements list here.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fred.  Thank you very much for the link for Worldmark timeshare info.  It is very informative.


----------

